# Atlantis - What Costs Extra?



## MichaelColey (Dec 26, 2011)

We're headed to (Harborside at) Atlantis soon (we told the kids yesterday, for Christmas!), and I'm trying to figure out what things (especially for kids) are included, what costs extra, and roughly how much it costs.

Here's what I've figured out so far. I hope someone can add

WiFi - $10-15 per day depending on how much you pay for at one time.
Food - Outrageous. We get free bags so we'll be packing most of our food and cooking.
Pools - all included, although we might not have access to the Cove pools.
Slides - all included.
Beaches - all included.
Snorkelling the beaches - Do they have rental equipment and how much?
Reef Snorkel Adventure - ?
Snorkel the Ruins of Atlantis - Around $90?
The Dig (aquarium) - included.
Shallow Water Dolphin Interaction - Around $130?
Deep Water Dolphin Interaction - Around $190?
Trainer for a Day - Around $400?
Sea Lion Interaction - ?
Stingray Experience - ?
Rock Climbing - included?
Gamer's Reef - included?
Atlantis Theater (movies) - included
Internet in the Library - 15 minutes for free, printing free
Kids Adventures - $45 in the afternoon, $60 in the evening.  $25/hour for drop in.
Aqua Tots - included, but it looks like none of our kids qualify. 

Anyone know any prices or more details?


----------



## dkazanji1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi!

Our only trip to Atlantis was in October 2008, so things may have changed since then. It was also my husband and I so we were not looking for children's activities, but here's what we remember in the hope it will help.

When you checked in, you will receive an activity sheet that gives you the time, place, and cost for everything happening at Atlantis, and there was plenty to do.

Guests must wear a bracelet for free access to the Atlantis facilities. The bracelet's color changes every day. If you are staying at Harborside, you can pick up your bracelet by showing your room key at the shed where you also get your pool towels. 

You did not mention your children's ages but if they are old enough, you have free access to the gym at Harborside which is small but nice, and the the Atlantis gym which is much, much larger and better, but it is far away. 

There are free shuttle busses that take you around the property. (Again, you must wear your bracelet.)

I remember seeing children playing pingpong at Harborside. I think they had billiards too, but I could be wrong. 

The aquarium was free and very nice.

You already know about the free movies, but there was free popcorn when we were there. However, the theater is not large so get there early, unless they are now taking reservations. 

There was also other areas around the property where you could see marine life for free (e.g., Predator Lagoon has sharks). 

Near Predator Lagoon, we saw kids using pedal boats with giant wheels that looked like fun. However, there may be a charge.

The Atlantis Library was free. As a Children's Librarian, I can tell you that they had a small, but nice collection of picture books for young children. The selection was not as good for older children, but I seriously doubt kids come to Atlantis to read so I'm not surprised. Internet access was free for 15 minutes. I remember printing out our boarding pass, so you must get some free prints, but I don't remember how many.  

There are free animal feeding times at different locations through out the day. (Again, check your activity sheet.)

We also saw a wonderful dolphin show that was free. We sat on the beach where they had the dolphin encounter.

I remember correctly dophin encounter was very expensive. I think $85 per person for the shallow water encounter and $160 per person to swim with them. We didn't go.

The lazy river was fantastic, though it was anything but lazy given the waves that were chasing you. We "chickened-out" on the large slides, but it was fun to watch people as they came down. Everyone we saw loved it, based on their comments as they emerged from the pool at the bottom of the slide. There are height restrictions (I think 48 inches) for both so check if your kids qualify.

If you children are very young, Atlantis has a large and wonderful play area for them. They even lend the children free life vests to stay safe. However, the day we stopped to look, they had run out of vests in toddler size, and there were many unhappy parnets.

Unless things have changed dramatically, you will definitely not get in the Cove Pool. When we were there, there were several uniformed security guards by the Cove pool who were over six foot tall and built like football players (think intimidation) who asked to see our bracelets. Apparently, Cove guests have different color bracelets because they politely told us the pool and beach were for Cove guests only. The pool was nice, but there was nothing special about it, so it wasn't worth an argument that we couldn't win, so we left.  

Regarding the Nassau Airport, the advice we were given from other TUG members before we left was hire a skycap after you pick up your luggage. If I remember correctly, it was because you are less likely to have your bags inspected. We listened and had no problems.

There is a nice restaurant in the shopping center across the road from Harborside that was more reasonable in price. There are also two small grocery stores in the same shopping center, but their selection was very basic.

We also found that some pool bars at Atlantis had decent food options at a more reasonable price.

Jonny Rocket in the shopping center by the Atlantis Marina was also more reasonabaly priced than other restaurants. We were told the pizza restaurant and deli in the same shopping center was also reasonable, but we didn't eat in either one.

Knowing how knowledgeable out fellow TUG members are, I'm sure you'll get excellent advice.

Have fun! It's a great vacation!

George and Donna


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome advice! The kids are 8, 6 and 1 (almost 2). The 8 and 6 year old are both well over 48" and are thrill junkies so they'll be doing EVERYTHING they can. Earlier this month, boogie boarding in Hawaii, my 6 year old daughter (who taught herself to swim when she was 2!) asked why she couldn't go out in the deep water with the other surfers. She was serious. And I know she could have done it, too.

From what I've read, I think the dolphin experience is about $130 or $190 now depending on whether you do the shallow water or deep water one. Expensive, but actually cheaper than most dolphin experiences from what I've heard. I think we'll probably do the shallow water one.

It looks like the Trainer for a Day is about $400 per person, and it sounds pretty incredible. Unfortunately, you have to be 10 for that, too. I would be tempted to take the kids to that if they were old enough.

Oh, and from something I read I don't think the popcorn is free at the theater anymore, although the movies still are.  I'm not sure we'll do any movies or video games, but if we get a rainy day you never know.


----------



## m61376 (Dec 27, 2011)

If you are going to cook in a lot I'd suggest buying a cheap double burner grill pan. There are no grills on site and no broiler, but that worked great! We picked up one at Bedbath for ~$24 and it was well worth the cost; one side is a griddle and the other a grill pan.


----------



## siesta (Dec 27, 2011)

*Menus and prices*

http://www.atlantisbahamasvacation.com/atlantis/restaurants.php


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 27, 2011)

The van ride (round trip) from the resort to the grocery store in Nassau is $7.  We made that up just by buying a case of water bottles.  The store doesn't take cash - only credit.  Good sized store, plenty of things to pick from. I can't see dragging food along on the plane.


----------



## spencersmama (Dec 27, 2011)

We went to Atlantis in 2007, I think.  Here are some things I remember being surprised about.  

The pools all close at 6 pm.  And they really close.  No "swimming at your own risk."  They do not let you in at all.

My DH, sister, and my two kids did the shallow water dolphin encounter.  I was disappointed in the shallow water encounter for a couple of reasons. The shallow water interactions was pretty much going in the water and kissing and feeding a dolphin a fish.  The dolphin our group was assigned was a rescue dolphin from Hurricane Katrina.  It's great they rescue dolphins, but our dolphin was very shy/scared.  They don't force the dolphins to come over, so about half the time there was no actual "interaction" with our group, just waiting.  They said they had an age restriction for the deep water interaction, but when we got there we saw kids that looked younger than my kids doing the deep water interaction.  The deep water interaction actually had the people being pushed and pulled through the water by the dolphins.  I was very disappointed, especially after spending so much $.  I can understand rescuing dolphins, but they shouldn't use those dolphins in their programs if they don't have the personality for it.  One nice thing about it was that the beach area was very nice for the observers, and they offered unlimited sodas. 

The food is really, really expensive.  My kids wanted to go back next summer.  If and when we go back, I will probably get the meal plan.  Since the pools closed early, we had a nice sit-down family dinner together every night.  When we went, the dinners alone would have paid for the meal plan, although at the current rate of $125, I don't know if that's true anymore.  I remember being very disappointed with the food at Bobby Flay's restaurant and pleasantly surprised at the quality and variety of food at the Marketplace buffet.  Mosaic (in the Cove area) was a bit more upscale, and also very good.  Seagrapes was not good at all.  We all really liked Bimini for some island flavor.  The portions at Murray's Deli were huge.  I didn't like Carmine's, but I am very picky about Italian food.  My sister, who loves Italian, didn't like it either though.  Johnny Rockets was just like the ones I've been to in the states.  The best upscale restaurant we ate at was right downstairs in the lobby, surrounded by the aquarium tanks.  I'm not sure that restaurant is still there.  I haven't been able to find it when I looked lately.  They also had good and relatively decently priced items at the pool areas.  My daughter still talks about a BBQ pork quesadilla she had at the fast food restaurant near the Harbourside pool.  

I remember seeing an Outback right across the bridge that connects Atlantis to Nassau.  I'm sure that would be a much cheaper dining option.  

When we were there, I made a couple of reservations for boat activities.  The sailboat excursion was canceled and the other one ended up being a party boat "booze cruise" type.  I wouldn't recommend it at all, especially with your kids.   

I think a lot of the things I posted sound negative, but it actually was a pretty good trip.  I'm sure you'll have fun!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback!

I don't think food will be an issue.  I've read through the grocery and dining threads about Atlantis.  We enjoy a good, expensive meal once in a while, but we're way to frugal to pay through the nose for an average meal.  We'll pack most or all of the food we need, stop at the grocery store for what we can't bring (and probably one of the fish markets across the bridge), cook most of our meals, and spend our money in other ways that make more sense to us.  Our checked baggage will be free and we have a direct flight, so that makes things even easier.  We might do Outback one night, since there are no grills there.  Not sure I can go a week without a good steak.  

I'll definitely check about doing the deep water interaction instead of the shallow water.  Whichever we do, it'll probably be me and my 6 year old daughter.  She's about the size of an 8-10 year old (almost 52"), has been swimming since she was 2, and swims great.  I think she would enjoy either experience, but I'm sure she would MUCH rather do that one.


----------



## komosatp (Dec 28, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We're headed to (Harborside at) Atlantis soon (we told the kids yesterday, for Christmas!), and I'm trying to figure out what things (especially for kids) are included, what costs extra, and roughly how much it costs.
> 
> Here's what I've figured out so far. I hope someone can add
> 
> ...



This is actually a great/inclusive summary....but I have a few comments.

First, it's not necessary to do *ANY* excursions/extras to have a great time. I've been going annually for nearly ten years, and we haven't done any extras, save have my daughter go to the Kids Club on our most recent trip (March 2011).  Unless you're planning to go on a slide/attraction once, and never come back to it again, you can occupy a week pretty nicely without doing anything that costs extra.  _Also, there are many excursions from non-Atlantis providers that are less expensive....there are desks in the hotel towers that will book for you and arrange transport._

Second, lunch is not very expensive out by the pools.  They have these value meals that feed a family of 4 that are $25 or something.  So if you are going to stock up, stock upon breakfast and dinner supplies.  _BTW...meal plans are not a good deal at Atlantis._

One other item to think about: Atlantis is not Disney or Six-Flags.  Atlantis is an awesome world-class scale resort, but it is not non-stop 24-hour action.  Nighttime is actually pretty low-key for families....no firework spectacles, electrical parades, go-karts, mini-golf, carnival games & rides, etc.  The people who are most satisfied with their trips their enjoy that the high-energy part of day ends around 5/6...then a nice dinner, a peaceful walk around somewhere, and in-bed at a decent time.

If you approach the trip as across between a trip to Disney and a quiet beach vacation, you'll be more satisfied.  I sensed from your list of activities that you like to go-go-go.  I do too on some trips.  I see some people come home from Atlantis disappointed that the day seemed to end too soon....commonly expressed as they were bored at night.  I think people would be more satisfied if they knew what they were getting in to beforehand.


----------



## komosatp (Dec 28, 2011)

siesta said:


> http://www.atlantisbahamasvacation.com/atlantis/restaurants.php


Warning that these menus are likely out of date.  Atlantis used to have PDFs of menus available on their own website, but no more.  These menus look like this old ones (which I also downloaded and stored for myself).

That being said, the prices listed probably give a good ballpark.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 28, 2011)

We actually like to get the kids to bed early, so we don't mind the lack of evening activities. I certainly don't plan on doing much of the paid stuff on the list (maybe one or two of the paid activities, at the most). I want to take full advantage of the free stuff, though, and be able to weigh out the costs of the paid activities in advance.

We'll have absolutely no problem filling up our week, I'm sure. I'm sure we'll try every slide and water feature once and do our favorites many times. I doubt we can try all the pools and beaches, but I hope we can pick out a few that sound/look the most interesting to us. We'll certainly check out all of the marine habitats (probably just once). We might take in a movie, particularly if there's a good one the kids haven't seen. I doubt we'll take time to do anything off resort. We'll save that type of stuff for a trip when we're not at Atlantis.

Atlantis lists so many things to do, and while some are obviously free or obviously paid, it's really hard to tell on some of them, and they don't list the prices for almost anything.

I figured this would be a good reference for others who go in the future, too.


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2011)

komosatp said:


> Warning that these menus are likely out of date.  Atlantis used to have PDFs of menus available on their own website, but no more.  These menus look like this old ones (which I also downloaded and stored for myself).
> 
> That being said, the prices listed probably give a good ballpark.



was there at the end of this october, and from memory: carmines, bahamian club, and bimini road menus seem identical to what they were there.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 28, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm sure we'll try every slide and water feature once and do our favorites many times. I doubt we can try all the pools and beaches, but I hope we can pick out a few that sound/look the most interesting to us.



You do realize the water is a little chilly at this time of year, right?  The Bahamas are not technically in the Caribbean.  When we've been there in December / January, we spend lots of time in the sun, but have never ventured into the water.  Having said that, I'm the first to admit that I'm not happy unless the water is really warm (like Aruba warm!).


----------



## getmoreveggies (Dec 28, 2011)

Atlantis is our favorite family trip, kudos on the choice!

Snorkeling equipment is free (including life vests) only when used in the Atlantis lagoon (the water is not very clear and there are very few fish to see) but it's free so try it out.

Water can be a bit chilly so kids might enjoy rash guards for warmth.

Be sure to check the schedule for viewing the stingray/shark feedings, also crafts, bingo, etc.

I usually make a trip to Micheal's (craft store) so I can pack fun crafts for the kids. 

Main pool by shark slide has little slides for the little ones.  The Tower/Rapids are more thrill-seeking, though the rapids have more calm sections than rapids.  BEWARE: the rapids have a wave section that can flip tubes over (in spite of parent effort to prevent it!), you can exit the pool before the waves to avoid it.

We also pack suitcase of food! I cook 2-3 dinners on days 1-2 so there are leftovers for the week.

Here's a quick list of some of what I pack (I'm sure I'm forgetting some):
thermometer, Children's Tylenol/Advil, rice, oatmeal, cream of wheat, pancake mix, spices/seasoning, gravy & soup packets, condiments, tuna, pb&j, nutella, syrup, cocoa, marshmallows, snack foods, granola bars, baking ingredients (we make homemade cookies in room), ice cream sundae ingredients (candy bars to crumble, M&Ms, gummy bears)

Lastly, regarding Trainer for a Day, we did this for our sons in Florida (ages 15 & 9 at the time).  Our 9 year old remembers the day but not nearly as much as my older son; teenagers get more out of the Trainer.  All kids enjoy dolphin interactions however, young kids forget easily and they will want to do it again as they get older, so given the cost I would recommend waiting a few more years.

Have a great time!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 29, 2011)

While they're only 6 and 8, my older two are THRILL JUNKIES.  We just went to Six Flags Over Texas yesterday, and both of them LOVED Titan.  That's the 9th tallest (255 feet), 6th largest drop (265 feet) and 8th fastest (85 mph) roller coaster in the world.  They'll be dragging me on the most thrilling slides they can find.  They both swim like fish.  My daughter was jumping off the diving board at 2 - I have the cutest video of that! They are confident and capable in rough water.  We just spent three weeks in Hawaii and they spent hours playing in the waves.  They loved Magic Sands Beach the most.  I know the water is a bit chilly at Atlantis right now (I prefer 85+ myself!), but they're impervious to it.


----------



## sail27bill (Dec 29, 2011)

Michael--My kids are thrill junkies too and absolutely love Atlantis.  The power tower rides are really fun but as another said, there is one point where the water wave can flip you--I know because it happened to me.  Not a big deal, you just get back on the tube.  The only thing of caution is that when you go down the power tower on your tube at the bottom is rocks against the sides.  If you hit one you could bruise your bottom.  Did it once (and so did a friend) and it left a nice bruise.  Didn't stop me though.  I would recommend that the children wear water socks on the rides...it helps them when walking as well as pushing off the sides to move their tubes along.  Wet suits with no zippers (just velcro) might be useful to combat the chilly water.  

Pizza place in the marina is good and relatively inexpensive.  So is Murrays deli.  Heard rumors when I was there this past July that Outback might be closing.  Heard it from one of the other guests, so don't know if it was true.  Ate there before and the food was good.  

Bring a good non-stick frying pan with you if you are cooking alot as I have found their non-stick frying pan to be pretty worn.  Everything else was pretty adequate for cooking.  I found the supermarket to be reasonable.  Just remember to pack a collapsible cooler so that you can bring drinks and food with you.  

As others have said, make sure to pick up your wristbands everyday at Harborside.  The lines can be long when you get to Atlantis.  Also the kids clubs are great for your older two.  They just revamped them recently and they are pretty awesome.  The teen lounge for my son was the outrageous.  Well worth the fees.  

There is a dolphin encounter off Atlantis which is cheaper.  I don't remember the name but is was good.  They have brochures about it in the coral tower.  Our first couple of trips we went on excursions off Atlantis, but really you don't need to leave.  Between the beach and the pools (the Cove beach is nice if you can get on it without being stopped) there is plenty to do.  

Gamers reef costs a bit to play the video games so I usually tell my kids one night and I give them a limit.  The movie theater is great and the costs of the snacks there are reasonable.  (Of course I have been known to bring my own snacks and drinks in and nobody has said anything).  They have there own version of a build a bear your little one might enjoy and again the price was reasonable.  If if you are into souvenirs, try the Bahamian Craft Center which is a few minutes walk from Harborside.  It has some nice items and the prices are negotiable.

Hope you and your family have a great time!

Regards,
Anita


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

getmoreveggies said:


> BEWARE: the rapids have a wave section that can flip tubes over (in spite of parent effort to prevent it!), you can exit the pool before the waves to avoid it.



I know what you mean - by the building with the wave machine in it that has the rock climbing wall on the outside.  Funny thing is the number of places where you can get stuck in eddy currents and not even move without pushing yourself off the wall!


----------

